# Zoloft = Eye Twitch?!?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Anybody ever had an eye twitch(or ANY twitch) that lasted for weeks while on Zoloft? I've had an eye twitch off & on for over 2 weeks now. And I just noticed tonight that twitches are one of the side effects. I'm gonna have to stop taking it because this is driving me crazy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

switch to another SSRI


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks for the reply...i'm afraid to try another one now  I'm just gonna try to do without awhile and see how it goes, I guess.
if the eye twitch doesn't go away within another couple of weeks I'll know it wasn't the zoloft and I guess I can start taking it again.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

When I was about 15, I was put on some med. I didn't need it at all, but you know how adults can get when a kid isn't quite normal like the other kids are. I had SA, but I didn't process that illness in my mind at the time, and the psychiatrist probably thought that I was just dumb or depressed or whatever they like to think. Anyway, I think it was an SSRI that they gave me, since those are the kinds of meds docs give you simply because it's fashionable to do so, and it makes everyone rich. I don't know which SSRI it was though.

But the med, whatever it was, didn't do me any good; no noticeable effect at all, but if you think about it, why would it have an effect for an illness such as SA? The only side-effect I had while I was on it was that it made the muscles in my shoulders and neck lock up, which made my whole head move sideways until it couldn't move any further, otherwise it would just continue doing a 360, like in the Excorcist. I'm sure a few people noticed my head moving involuntarily from side to side, which only exacerbated my SA at the time. So in a way, it's a bit like that twitch you described Shauna, but it was neck muscles instead of eyelid muscles, which is what I assume you mean by eye twitch.

Stupid pharmacology industry. Always assuming that throwing any SSRI at someone will solve whatever problem they have.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, that's a form of OCD. Something SSRIs are supposed to take care of although they may cause more anxiety(expressing as eye twitch) for the 1st weeks. I've never took anti-depressant and I have eye twitching and other OCD behaviors often(a little less since I started taking 5-HTP supplement) so it's really more anxiety than Zoloft...

I'd switch to another one or give it more time to make it works... stopping everything would bring you back to start line... :sigh


----------



## Snow (Jul 20, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Anybody ever had an eye twitch(or ANY twitch) that lasted for weeks while on Zoloft? I've had an eye twitch off & on for over 2 weeks now. And I just noticed tonight that twitches are one of the side effects. I'm gonna have to stop taking it because this is driving me crazy


How much of a dose are you taking?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Snow said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever had an eye twitch(or ANY twitch) that lasted for weeks while on Zoloft? I've had an eye twitch off & on for over 2 weeks now. And I just noticed tonight that twitches are one of the side effects. I'm gonna have to stop taking it because this is driving me crazy
> ...


only 25 mg



Bandit6 said:


> Well, that's a form of OCD. Something SSRIs are supposed to take care of although they may cause more anxiety(expressing as eye twitch) for the 1st weeks. I've never took anti-depressant and I have eye twitching and other OCD behaviors often(a little less since I started taking 5-HTP supplement) so it's really more anxiety than Zoloft...
> 
> I'd switch to another one or give it more time to make it works... stopping everything would bring you back to start line... :sigh


no, it started after I started taking zoloft and twitching is a side effect... i never had a twitching problem before that. well i think i had an eye twitch for a week or so, about...3 years ago or so. but hadn't had any problems since then.



Formerly Artie said:


> When I was about 15, I was put on some med. I didn't need it at all, but you know how adults can get when a kid isn't quite normal like the other kids are. I had SA, but I didn't process that illness in my mind at the time, and the psychiatrist probably thought that I was just dumb or depressed or whatever they like to think. Anyway, I think it was an SSRI that they gave me, since those are the kinds of meds docs give you simply because it's fashionable to do so, and it makes everyone rich. I don't know which SSRI it was though.
> 
> But the med, whatever it was, didn't do me any good; no noticeable effect at all, but if you think about it, why would it have an effect for an illness such as SA? The only side-effect I had while I was on it was that it made the muscles in my shoulders and neck lock up, which made my whole head move sideways until it couldn't move any further, otherwise it would just continue doing a 360, like in the Excorcist. I'm sure a few people noticed my head moving involuntarily from side to side, which only exacerbated my SA at the time. So in a way, it's a bit like that twitch you described Shauna, but it was neck muscles instead of eyelid muscles, which is what I assume you mean by eye twitch.
> 
> Stupid pharmacology industry. Always assuming that throwing any SSRI at someone will solve whatever problem they have.


It's not my eyelid, it's underneath my eye. When I had the eye twitch a few years ago it was my eyelid though.
These medications may help our anxiety but they cause even worse problems. :mum


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

it's just not worth it...from now on if I have a panic attack in the middle of the night and can't sleep I'll just take benadryl or something.

I didn't take the zoloft last night....I'm done with it.


----------

